# Now I'm REALLY scared! UPS lost my package



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all,
I've been waiting for UPS to deliver a "Peter Rottentail" Costume for my Haunted Gym Charity event. It was to be one of the central scares in the Doll room of the attraction. This is a big, expensive costume ($400) that I was planning on donating to the event as part of my contribution (I supply costumes, props, effects, etc)to the cause. 

So, long story short, I was out in my garage all day building props and around 1430, I checked the status of the order and it says "Delivered", and "Left on Porch". Now, My garage is attached to the house and you have to walk past the door to get to the porch and I've been in the garage with the door up all day, except for restroom and soda breaks. I go look, sure enough no package and I know I didn't see or hear a large brown delivery truck. ( I have a ton of stuff coming and it's like Christmas to hear the truck). 

I called the shipper, got the ball rolling from their and my end, talked to the local UPS office who insists that I am both deaf and blind and missed a 26" Cube box on the porch. They have "Initiated Trace" whatever that means and I'm hoping for a miracle before the 20th when the event kicks off....

Anyone have a positive note to get me off the ledge? The idea of dressing the school's stuffed lion mascot up with felt fangs and a Dracula cape has already been suggested...


RandalB


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

How many nights does your haunt run and what date does it open?
Are you fairly capable at making things? 
Do you have the time to make things?
If you have enough time and energy here is a simple solution-
Get a set of blue coveralls and all the small stuffed animals you can get your hands on If they are medium sized then you can get by with less.
1. Cut the bottom off of a teddy bear that will fit over your actors head (his head in the bears belly). remove the stuffing from the body but leave it in the arms, legs and head. Mark and cut eye holes in the bear- you now have your mask for the actor.
2 poke two holes in the stuffed animals backs and two small holes in the coveralls. zip tie the animals to the suit. Cover the front and sides of the actor.
3. the actor sits on a five gallon bucket in the corner of your toy room with stuffed animals all around him. He will look like a big pile of stufed animals, his jumping up will scare the group- it is a basic camo scare but with a toy theme.
4. if you need more details then feel free to call but please wait till saturday morning as My haunt opens tomorrow night and I will miss your call otherwise- best of luck if you try the "toy boy" scare let me know how it goes, it has worked wonderfully for me in the past.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Let me know what happens Randal.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I knew I could count on you guys for some ideas. 

I already have the stuffed animals and dolls so worst case I can use several of Allen's ideas. I might do a couple even if Peter shows up!

Allen,
It's on the 21st and 22nd, I am ahead of schedule on propbuilding and I can make almost any prop that does not require welding (Never learned how..) so I'd say I am Medium to Advanced in the skill set.

Jeff,
I was wondering if you have had any experience with UPS like this and what the outcome was. I have never had UPS drop the ball with me as recipient before.

Thanks Guys!
RandalB


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Could they have delivered to the wrong house? I live on Youngs BLVD. There is also a Youngs Street, Youngs Ave. and a Youngs Way in our town, to say nothing of South Youngs and North Youngs. So maybe they need to check again and see which house it was delivered to.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I hear that your UPS driver is gonna have a really cool costume to wear to a Halloween party this year!

Okay- that is not useful. If you stay on them, calling 2 times a day, they will either find it or expedite another one to you. Can you call costume company, explain situation & have them hold one for you for a week? I'd ask UPS to get you a new one ASAP as it's time sensitive.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Scare, I wouldn't be surprised if they did, they are supposedly searching for the box. I would hope my neighbors would drag it down to my house when they saw the name but still no package. Anyone in the neighborhood pops up with a Peter costume on Halloween is going to jail unless they have a receipt....

Debbie, 
That may well be the case. Don't worry, I am on them like stink on a corpse. Not worried about the costume company, they have been great and supportive, even listening to me vent on the phone. I am sure they'll have one when and if UPS settles this. 

Thanks All!
RandalB


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If it wasn't insured, I really doubt anything will come of it...I have never been able to collect on damaged goods either.
If a signature was required you have a better chance of ups doing something.
Let me know what happens.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Update:
I was woken up this afternoon around 1230 (I work nights) by the neighborhood UPS driver who was wearing a shamefaced look. He had a paper to sign indicating that I had not gotten the package from anyone. During the conversation he admitted that he had not been to my house that day. I don't know if that means UPS is going to take care of things or not, but we'll see. 

Surprised the driver didn't realize what house was in question when the package vanished, there aren't any other ones in the neighborhood with a graveyard on the front lawn and a giant spiderweb over the front walk....

RandalB


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Glad to hear you got the package finally!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wonder if the wrong address was on your package from the seller??


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I wonder if the wrong address was on your package from the seller??


No. The driver lied.



RandalB said:


> He had a paper to sign indicating that I had not gotten the package from anyone. During the conversation he admitted that he had not been to my house that day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lied?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Glad to hear you got the package finally!


I don't think he has the package. I think they just had him sign a statement attesting to the fact he never received the package.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Lied?


Sorry. I assumed that the UPS address was RandalB's so the driver either didn't deliver stuff at all like he said he did or he delivered the stuff to a different address.



RandalB said:


> ....
> So, long story short, I was out in my garage all day building props and around 1430, I checked the status of the order and it says "Delivered", and "Left on Porch".....
> 
> I called the shipper, got the ball rolling from their and my end, talked to the local UPS office who insists that I am both deaf and blind and missed a 26" Cube box on the porch.


I hope they can find your stuff.

Sure, mistakes happen. Do I put too much stock into delivery confirmation and tracking? Looks like it.
If I didn't have GPS I'd mess up too.

@Jaybo - I noticed that after I posted it  Having the driver admit that he hadn't been to the house and having him sign a piece of paper didn't mean there was a package for him.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

USPS is just as bad. They said a package I was checking on had not arrived to the local post office-- it was still waiting to be shipped out by Amazon. I told them Amazon was telling me it had been shipped & was in their post office. Nope- Amazon is wrong...it's not in this area yet, Ma'am. As I was on the phone, it arrived on my porch. DUH. Trust no one!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Just to clairify, no, I haven't gotten it as of today, the UPS driver who said last week that he had delivered it to my house admitted that he hadn't been there at all. They have no idea where the 26" cube box has gotten off to. The Shipper had the correct address as did UPS's tracking. 

I understand that mistakes are made, we are all only human (except the Monsters among us) but I refuse to pay for other's mistakes, especially when a $400 costume is at stake!

On a positive note, a local haunter has agreed to let us use his costume if mine doesn't appear and UPS decides to take the low road and not step up on the customer service front. At least we'll have one for the event...

RandalB


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update Randal. I was just wondering about your situation today.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Next to Final Update:
Got a call from the shipper, UPS is stepping up and taking responsibility! Replacement Rottentail is going out today!

My stress level has dropped 50%, now all I am worried about is things getting done on time (and UPS not losing it again....)

I'll let everyone know when it arrives and thanks for all the support!
RandalB


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

YAY! I hope they are reimbursing your shipping fee & giving you 50% off the next shipping...or something good...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Randal, I am happy to hear your Rottentail will be hopping in time for the Halloween event. I have had packages supposed 'shipped' to my door too that I never received. It was a long drawn out process, but I didn't have to pay for anything, but I did have to talk with several customer service agents and sign something as well saying that I had not received it. My problem solver is I just have things shipped to my work address now. No worries of anything being stolen from my front porch any more. I hope everything works out great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Woot, good luck on this package!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im glad to hear the problem has been 'resolved'


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ahhhh, what a relief!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Final Update:
We Have Peter Rottentail! UPS delivered with signature required yesterday afternoon. Glad to have it on hand, looking forward to scaring the daylights out of the kids at the haunted gym!

Thanks all,
RandalB


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure the stress and hassle were a pain in the butt, but I''m glad that it all worked out finally.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm glad everything worked out for you. It's great to hear.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ahhhh...no drama here...let's keep moving along! lol

Great Randal!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Did they at least throw in a 5 lb. bag of organic carrots?


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congrats! Ya gotta post some pics after the big day.


----------

